# Parasitic cocoons in chipmunk!?!?!!



## J.huff23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok, so I saw the cat playing with a chipmunk. So I intervened. The little chipmunk had its back legs broken so i decided to nurse it back to health. I noticed that it had a disgustingly lumpy belly and what looked like teethe mark on the end of every lump. I figured this was just from the cats teeth. The chipmunk was flourishing these past couple of days. then all of the sudden, it died. While I was tossing it out, I saw something odd. I looked at the lumps to see these cocoon looking things crawling around inside of the belly. These things are huge. I pulled a few out using tweezers, while gagging at the smell and the reality of what i was doing. I managed to pull out three. There were still more in there. It looks like they were...eating, the insides of the belly. They were obviously there before death. Which now explains the lumps.  I am worried that my dogs and cat will get these as well. The cage is being sterilized and the parasitic things have been killed.  I was just wondering what the hell these are and where they came from. 


Its not letting me put up the damn pictures.


----------



## Arachnosold1er (Sep 28, 2008)

probably a parasite called wolves. they are the reason that you dont hunt squirrel until after the first hard frost. The freeze killes the parasites in their skin. Weird huh!


----------



## Arachnosold1er (Sep 28, 2008)

bot fly larvae to be exact. its very common.


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 28, 2008)

But the "cocoons" (which are moving), are  big.


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 28, 2008)

I've pulled botfly larvae from underneath dogs' skin that were over two inches long, and I've seen specimens of similar size, about the diameter of my thumb, emerge from the skins of squirrels and rabbits I'd shot.  They're very common, especially in the South, and they will also infest HUMANS.  A member of another site linked me to a video of a doctor treating what the doctor told him was a "Brown Recluse bite", in which the doctor can be seen clearly removing a fairly large, wriggling botfly maggot from an open sore on the man's arm!  The doctor told him that the moving white mass was a "puss mass", which is yet-another very good reason to be highly suspect of ANY doctor who makes a "diagnosis" of "spider bite".  It was clear that the doctor had no clue what he was actually dealing with.

pitbulllady


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats gross. Thanks for the ID guys.


----------



## crpy (Sep 28, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> I've pulled botfly larvae from underneath dogs' skin that were over two inches long, and I've seen specimens of similar size, about the diameter of my thumb, emerge from the skins of squirrels and rabbits I'd shot.  They're very common, especially in the South, and they will also infest HUMANS.  A member of another site linked me to a video of a doctor treating what the doctor told him was a "Brown Recluse bite", in which the doctor can be seen clearly removing a fairly large, wriggling botfly maggot from an open sore on the man's arm!  The doctor told him that the moving white mass was a "puss mass", which is yet-another very good reason to be highly suspect of ANY doctor who makes a "diagnosis" of "spider bite".  It was clear that the doctor had no clue what he was actually dealing with.
> 
> pitbulllady



Yeah, ever try training someone new, that has a Masters degree, its a wonder I have any hair.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 28, 2008)

A dog I had had a little one I got out.  Man!, I didn't know bot fly larvae got that big! 

Yeah I don't like going to the doctor.  I'm glad they are there but so many times their ego keeps them from listening to the patient.  When I've had to go, they've misdiagnosed me half the time because so many of them don't listen enough.


----------



## crpy (Sep 28, 2008)

Eww, a double post, thats a first, sorry for being a moron


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 28, 2008)

your not a moron your technology challenged


----------



## crpy (Sep 28, 2008)

clam1991 said:


> your not a moron your technology challenged


lol, you got it, like i said on many other threads , Im old.

I see squirrels all the time here with bot larvae in them sometimes so many ,they look like Quasimoto.


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 28, 2008)

man how big do bot flys get if their larvae can get up to 2 inches?


----------



## crpy (Sep 28, 2008)

clam1991 said:


> man how big do bot flys get if their larvae can get up to 2 inches?


I cant remember ever seeing the fly:? They are really called cutarebra


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 28, 2008)

really?

weird?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 29, 2008)

The old-timers around here always called them "warbles", but I think warbles are a different species from bot fly larvae. I could be wrong though. I'm not an authority on all things gross and revoltin'.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 29, 2008)

clam1991 said:


> your not a moron your technology challenged


It's technologically challenged!


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 29, 2008)

i stand corrected


----------



## crpy (Sep 29, 2008)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> The old-timers around here always called them "warbles", but I think warbles are a different species from bot fly larvae. I could be wrong though. I'm not an authority on all things gross and revoltin'.


Yeah same thing, you can find them on livestock all the time, thats where I first saw them.

Next time you eat a steak think of that yummy bot fly larvae 
No really dont worry, they squeeze and squirt them out so they shouldn't be in the meat, maybe a couple setae left though.


----------

